# Ultimate 1/2500 Star Trek Enterprise Decals



## petseal (Apr 23, 2002)

In 1988 AMT/ERTL released a set of 3 Enterprises (the TOS, re-fit and D) in 1/2500 scale. Which I bought and painted. No detail to speak of in the kit or my paint job, kind of small! In 1991 they re-issued the set in chrome and finally in 1999 the last three ships (B, C and E) with phenomenal detail. 

I really liked the idea of these kits because they where in scale with each other. I wanted to display all six together in full color and chrome (similar to Picard’s ready room in First Contact) but they never released the second set in chrome. I eventually gave up hope and painted a set with a copper metallic paint. But I was never able to get the details right for the full color set.

Several months ago I found out about some decals produced by Absolute Models for these kits. After searching the web I followed his trail back to this BB, were he is a member. I tried to contact him but I did not get an answer. I figured he either did not get my emails or he no longer made the decals I was looking for, oh well!

Last week he sent me a reply stating that he had produced some sets and if I was still interested I could check them out at the "E" place! 

When I found them I thought WOW that's allot of money but as I scanned down the auction site I finally got to see all six sheets. I had only ever seen the TOS and the re-fit Enterprise sheets before, which are only 8 1/2" x 3" approx. Just looking at the sheets, the B, C, D and E sheets are about 8 1/2" x 11", I realized that this guy put some major hours into putting these together. Anyway, I figured it would be the only way to get decent looking ships at that scale so I decided to go for it and used the Buy-It-Now option. 

Just over a week later they arrived at my doorstep and WOW  , they blew me away. 

The detailing is clear and pristine, absolutely phenomenal. He shipped them in plastic bags with heavy boards, to prevent bending, in a heavy cardboard envelope. And each one has complete detailed instructions with tips for easy application. Well worth the money I spent! 

I only hope I can do as good a job building the ships as he put into making the decals.

As you can gather I was so impressed with the decals and his service that I decided to let anyone else who may be interested know about them. He still has a couple on the "E" place so do yourself a favor and go check them out. Even if you don’t need them go check anyway. He posted some great pics of some finished kits and they make it worth the look! 

To be honest it is dealing with sellers like this that make the "E" place fun and exciting for me!

Later, Petseal :wave:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I have David's E-D set and it's great! I also just purchased a set for the TOS _U.S.S. Potemkin_ (NCC-1711), TOS _Enterprise_ and his E-B set. The E-D set is just awesome and almost a requirement for the bland ERTL E-D kit. I'm looking forward to the TOS and E-B sets. 

For the other three ships not yet accounted for, I've got sets from three different manufacturers. For the E-A, I've got a set of the Gizmotron Decals that is very comparable to the Absolute models set - but doesn't force you to build you ship as the E-A. I've also got an E-C set from PNT Models and an ST Modeler E-E set. 

I highly recommend all of them.


----------



## petseal (Apr 23, 2002)

Griffworks said:


> I have David's E-D set and it's great! I also just purchased a set for the TOS _U.S.S. Potemkin_ (NCC-1711), TOS _Enterprise_ and his E-B set. The E-D set is just awesome and almost a requirement for the bland ERTL E-D kit. I'm looking forward to the TOS and E-B sets.
> 
> For the other three ships not yet accounted for, I've got sets from three different manufacturers. For the E-A, I've got a set of the Gizmotron Decals that is very comparable to the Absolute models set - but doesn't force you to build you ship as the E-A. I've also got an E-C set from PNT Models and an ST Modeler E-E set.
> 
> I highly recommend all of them.


Thanks for your input Griffworks, most definately a requirement for the E-D :thumbsup: . It is so large that it really is bland without something like these decals to liven it up.
I will also have to look at the others you mention, just to check them out. Always looking to find GOOD decals! 
Later, Petseal :wave:


----------

